# Modifier needed for injection?



## kjdallas (Oct 25, 2011)

We have several patients who bring their own medication. Do I need to append a modifier to the administration or to the HCPC code (with a zero amount)?
Thanks!


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 25, 2011)

You shouldn't need a modifier on the admin code for the injection.  We have similar situations for Botox, 1 carrier requires us to order through a specialty pharm instead of using our supply; for those patients we only bill the injection code, and EMG if used.  We do enter the J code in our system with "0" charge, but it doesn't go on the claim, it's only for tracking purposes.  Same thing when samples are used--we only bill out the injection code. 

Hope that answered your question!


----------



## kjdallas (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks, that's what I've been doing, but we got a denial that (surprise) made no sense, so I was trying to figure out what they wanted.


----------



## cycmkdill (Oct 26, 2011)

Per the Medicare guidelines, you would need to append the KX modifier to the administration for the drug with a zero charge.


----------



## mhstrauss (Oct 26, 2011)

I wasn't aware of that guideline...this isn't a problem in our clinic, but I did just find an early thread about the KX modifier being required; here's the link:

https://www.aapc.com/memberarea/forums/showthread.php?t=47085

and will definitely be researching this more!


----------

